
Javascript: The Open Source Solution for Multiple Mobile Platforms - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7436/1.html
======
jsonscripter
What was wrong with Java, may I ask? It's what's been on phones since 2000,
and it's what Android is throwing it's weight behind.

